# Electronic Test Bench Drawer



## CalgaryPT (Apr 5, 2020)

Yet another project I now have time to do. I wanted a small drawer under my test bench to help keep things neat. Originally it was supposed to be wood to match the bench, but it's not worth a trip to Home Depot when I have some rusty 16 gauge hanging about. When the situation gets better I'll buy a can of Plasti Dip to make it non-conductive. But for now this will have to do.

Box and pan work isn't a sexy as machining, but lots of fun still.


----------



## Everett (Apr 5, 2020)

Nice job!  To line it there is also the option of rubber matting by the foot, Rona has some really good stuff for that.  Used it for a number of projects, it's about 3/16" thick and has a texture on the one side.


----------

